# Special Order Gesshin Hide 195mm Mioroshi Deba



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is one that went out to a customer today... thought you guys might enjoy:


----------



## geezr (Dec 5, 2011)

:happy1:Beautiful!!:wow:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty nice. I have a soft spot for mioroshi debas. Is there a reason you don't stock them more regularly? Not popular enough?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 6, 2011)

people misunderstand them... i want to make sure they understand what it is before buying it... that being said, i still am really small, so i cant afford to bring in everything i want. Chances are if a few people ask me about something i will make it happen. Also, i have a bunch of new R&D things in the works, so ther's that too.


----------



## unkajonet (Dec 6, 2011)

Do we get to vote on whether or not you keep this one in the store? Um, for yourself, of course.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 6, 2011)

nope... this one is already in the mail

for what its worth, i just added 2 new 240mm wa-gyutos to my personal collection today, so you can come by and check those out 

(i know someone is going to say something about posting pics, but these are some R&D i'm working on and its a bit early to share... sorry)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 6, 2011)

JBroida said:


> people misunderstand them... i want to make sure they understand what it is before buying it... that being said, i still am really small, so i cant afford to bring in everything i want. Chances are if a few people ask me about something i will make it happen. Also, i have a bunch of new R&D things in the works, so ther's that too.



What is generally misunderstood about the mioroshi debas?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 6, 2011)

they arent just multipurpose knives and they dont always do a better job than a deba. I always want people to understand that they are a combination of a yanagiba and deba and should be used as such. Using them on poultry, for example, is not what they are for. You can pick ones that work better for that kind of thing, but you need to have that in mind when picking one out. For example, ginsanko is awesome for that.

I get a lot of people asking about them as japanese style chefs knives and so on... you'd be surprised


----------



## jm2hill (Dec 6, 2011)

Much agreed with Jon about people asking me lots about my MD, and all I can usually respond with is I've yet to use it in its appropriate fashion. Hell its only touched one piece of fish in about 3 months. 

That didn't stop me from buying it though! They are some of the coolest looking Japanese knives. I love the profile. 

+ there is a konosuke white#2 mioroshi deba that is slowly eating away at me. That carter purchase today will only stop me for so long!


----------



## geezr (Dec 10, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> Much agreed with Jon about people asking me lots about my MD, and all I can usually respond with is I've yet to use it in its appropriate fashion. Hell its only touched one piece of fish in about 3 months.
> 
> That didn't stop me from buying it though! They are some of the coolest looking Japanese knives. I love the profile.
> 
> + there is a konosuke white#2 mioroshi deba that is slowly eating away at me. That carter purchase today will only stop me for so long!



Mioroshi received and just looking-at-it for now :wow: Thanks Jon, looks like the pics above but nicer "in person" and feels good in-the-hand. Agree with jm2hill "They are some of the coolest looking Japanese knives."
This is so nice it will be most likely be used as a short yanagi rather than as a deba :2thumbsup:


----------



## geezr (Dec 11, 2011)

:hungry: beef stir-fry tonight - 
Gesshin Hide Mioroshi to cut beef and Gesshin Hide Kamagata usuba for the vegetables.
Both knives lightly stropped on Takashima Awasedo. 
Look forward using these knives again and again :knife:


----------



## geezr (Dec 11, 2011)

still checking out the Mioroshi. 
1st knife I own with a mirror finish - is there an easy way to maintain that finish? :dontknow::scratchhead:


----------



## schanop (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrat geezr.

I have always been keeping my eyes on Hide product. With mirror polish, I am still new to this endeavour too. In Oz, there are not too many options. I have started trying 3M polishing paper which is available in 30u down to 1u. Still negotiating with micro-mesh distributor in Sydney for some of their pads and liquid gloss products.


----------



## geezr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks schanop,

Enjoy the Mioroshi and look forward to using it but when I see the mirror finish I get really careful and even slower cutting :angel2:


----------



## Citizen Snips (Dec 15, 2011)

JBroida said:


> they arent just multipurpose knives and they dont always do a better job than a deba. I always want people to understand that they are a combination of a yanagiba and deba and should be used as such. Using them on poultry, for example, is not what they are for. You can pick ones that work better for that kind of thing, but you need to have that in mind when picking one out. For example, ginsanko is awesome for that.
> 
> I get a lot of people asking about them as japanese style chefs knives and so on... you'd be surprised



ya, i find mine to work really well with poultry and cannot imagine ever using a honesuki or hankotsu and even though the mioroshi is not made for that, i find it to work the best.

i guess i should stop filling everyones heads with nonsense lol


----------



## kallotterg (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop by any motorcycle shop....a product called "Semicrome". It's a pink paste like compound that will put a mirror finish on metal.


----------



## pitonboy (Jun 15, 2013)

JBroida said:


> they arent just multipurpose knives and they dont always do a better job than a deba. I always want people to understand that they are a combination of a yanagiba and deba and should be used as such. Using them on poultry, for example, is not what they are for. You can pick ones that work better for that kind of thing, but you need to have that in mind when picking one out. For example, ginsanko is awesome for that.
> 
> I get a lot of people asking about them as japanese style chefs knives and so on... you'd be surprised



Jon: When would one properly a mioroshi deba as compared to a regular deba?


----------

